# Additional Keyboard for keyswitches



## Patrick.K (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I have seen on videos that some use a small extra keyboard that is used to select the keyswitches and switch Arcs, which is convenient and should avoid using the main keyboard and accidentally trigger a knuckle.
But I do not understand how we configure this, since we are on the same midi channel.
Does anyone have an explanation?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 1, 2020)

Depends on the DAW. In logic for instance, you simply use another midi channel for the aux keyboard and set this channel globally in the articulation sets preferences.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 1, 2020)

Yep, different midi channel is the easiest. This is my approach with Logic Articulation sets.

Also, you could transpose your mini keys/keyswitches outside the playable range of your master keyboard.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2020)

If, like me, you are a Logic user you use Articulation Sets for switching articulations and you don't want to use your main keyboard you can of course buy a small MIDI controller for that purpose. Which I did, but later my Korg MicroKey died :(

I was going to buy a new one until I realized that the free Logig Remote app for my iPad (or iPhone) has a keyboard that I can set to the correct octave easily AND it has the transport buttons for record, play, etc.

On my system, no noticeable latency. Works great.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 4, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I was going to buy a new one until I realized that the free Logig Remote app for my iPad (or iPhone) has a keyboard that I can set to the correct octave easily AND it has the transport buttons for record, play, etc.


Yeah, it's a great app. I'm hoping that a future update at the very least includes the key switches from the smart controls panel, like the main Mac program. It's exciting to imagine how far Apple could go with this. A keyswitch grid? Colours in the articulation editor? Probably too much of a niche thing.

I use a nanoKey2 for switches. Works great, looks like the one on the screen.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't know exactly how to do, but you can use something like Metagrid app. I got it and now I am investigating all the functions. I am in Logic but I saw a lot of talented users making wonderful things with Metagrid and Cubase.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 7, 2020)

See also this thread:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/2nd-keyboard-for-keyswitches.66324


----------

